# What is meant by a "traditional double action" P99?



## Donato (Apr 15, 2009)

I am going down to Florida this summer and thought I'd look over what they have down there. One shop has the Walther P99 in stock, but there is no designation as to what model it is, i.e., AS, QA, etc. It is just described as a "traditional double action" pistol. Does anyone know what that means, or is it best to just call and ask them? Here is the link to the site and the P99:

http://www.floridagunworks.com/Merc...G&Product_Code=529&Category_Code=FIREARMS+H+W


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

The gun pictured is the AS version of the P99. IIRC it is a pre 2004 model based on the ski hump in the trigger guard.

It is basically a traditional double action (TDA), although it has no hammer and is striker fired.

Examples of TDA guns would be most Sig 239, 225, 229, 226, etc., most S&W 39xx, 40xx, 45xx, 59xx, etc., most Beretta 92, 96, etc.


----------



## Donato (Apr 15, 2009)

James NM said:


> The gun pictured is the AS version of the P99. IIRC it is a pre 2004 model based on the ski hump in the trigger guard.
> 
> It is basically a traditional double action (TDA), although it has no hammer and is striker fired.
> 
> Examples of TDA guns would be most Sig 239, 225, 229, 226, etc., most S&W 39xx, 40xx, 45xx, 59xx, etc., most Beretta 92, 96, etc.


PArdon my ignorance, but what do you mean by IIRC? Are you referring to the model pictured or to another model they sell? I think $599.99 is a very fair price for this model. Of course, you have to add a transfer fee because I live in Connecticut and have to have it shipped to a local FFL. Thanks.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Donato said:


> ... but what do you mean by IIRC? .


IIRC = If I Recall Correctly

You might check if the gun pictured is the actual gun they are selling. Sometime places use a stock photo in lieu of pictures of the actual gun. The gun pictured is a pre 2004 AS model (if I recall correctly :smt083).


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Donato said:


> Of course, you have to add a transfer fee because I live in Connecticut and have to have it shipped to a local FFL. Thanks.


Remember there will be FFL fees on *both ends*. The guy in FL will charge you the FFL fee plus shipping. The guy in CT will charge you a FFL fee as well. Then, don't forget to add sales tax. Around 7% in FL, IIRC. :smt033


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm surprised that nobody has answered the original question: What does "traditional double action" mean?

TDA, traditional double action, when applied to a semi-automatic pistol, means that you fire the _first shot_, after coming off of "safe," with a long, hard trigger-pull that has to first cock the pistol's hammer or striker, before it's released to fire the cartridge in the gun's chamber. Subsequent shots are fired "single action" (that is, from an already-cocked hammer or striker), with a shorter, lighter trigger pull (as long as the gun has not been returned to "safe").


----------



## Donato (Apr 15, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I'm surprised that nobody has answered the original question: What does "traditional double action" mean?
> 
> TDA, traditional double action, when applied to a semi-automatic pistol, means that you fire the _first shot_, after coming off of "safe," with a long, hard trigger-pull that has to first cock the pistol's hammer or striker, before it's released to fire the cartridge in the gun's chamber. Subsequent shots are fired "single action" (that is, from an already-cocked hammer or striker), with a shorter, lighter trigger pull (as long as the gun has not been returned to "safe").


Thanks for answering the original question, which sort of got lost in the sauce about IIRC!!


----------



## nolexforever (Apr 3, 2009)

u should call and ask specifically about the handgun in stock. AS vs QA is like day vs night as far as the triggers go. also get the date code.


----------



## Donato (Apr 15, 2009)

nolexforever said:


> u should call and ask specifically about the handgun in stock. AS vs QA is like day vs night as far as the triggers go. also get the date code.


They don't have a phone number, so I emailed them. Good idea.


----------

